# Residency Query - Now going back to the UK, what to do?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All

I have a question which I hope someone can answer please.

I came to Portugal on an extended holiday, intending to return to the UK. However, I loved it...decided to stay on and because I intended to start a business which needed licences from the local Camra, was advised to apply for residency.
I did this and received my 5 year residency a couple of months ago.

If I now return to the UK and cancel my residency papers here....can I then reapply for residency in Portugal if I return later this year? Is there a minimum amount of time I would have to wait to be considered again for residency?

I ask this as due to the barking mad car matriculation rules (have to own car for a minimum of 12 months in UK) I may now have no choice but to return to the UK...work there for some time....then return here at a later stage and then matriculate/start a business. 

I'm beginning to feel that the EU is non existant.......can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't have to be considered for Residency, as I mentioned in another post you are entitled as an EU citizen to work, study or retire in any EU country, the only stipulation is that if you intend to stay in that EU country you must Register your presence, no EU country can deny you that right but individual countries can require different procedures for Registering.

If you want to return to UK then you should de-register Residency, Healthcare and Social Security, notify Financas and Bank you are returning to UK, but if you intend to return keep Fiscal Number and bank accounts easier than starting again. 

You can return and re-register at any time but later this year won't give you the required 12 months ownership and UK Residency.

You need to be able to prove ownership and UK Residency for 12 months from the time you de-registered here. 

If the car isn't the sole issue, you could choose to _holiday_ outside Portugal for 6 months without de-registering.

On returning to UK you should immediately re-register with GP as you possibly wouldn't be entitled to _Free_ NHS services.

"I'm beginning to feel that the EU is non existant" not sure why you think that, it's thanks to the EU we are able to move around freely, get the same healthcare as the National of the country your in, Matriculation yes it's not easy but Portugal follows EU guidelines, all a far cry from a few years ago.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Why don't you just sell the car back in the UK and buy one in Portugal. It would be simpler and in the end less expensive or the same price.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you compared UK car prices to Portugal, I can fully understand why someone would want to matriculate if possible.

Just to illustrate Honda Accord 2005 2.2 cdti €14500 UK €9200


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Have you compared UK car prices to Portugal, I can fully understand why someone would want to matriculate if possible.
> 
> Just to illustrate Honda Accord 2005 2.2 cdti €14500 UK €9200


Sure. But if he got himself in this mess, going back & forth & back & forth & registering & deregistering, etc, is a huge PITA and costs money too. I'm sure he can find a suitable car for an appropriate price even if it is more expensive than the UK. Other things are cheaper to it should all come out in the wash (or whatever the idiom is! lol)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I do agree to an extent, but OP did say he came on holiday, loved it and decided to stay.

moving within any EU country is easy, but it can also reguire being aware of a considerable number of things to make the process smoooottthhh


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Yes I do agree to an extent, but OP did say he came on holiday, loved it and decided to stay.
> 
> moving within any EU country is easy, but it can also reguire being aware of a considerable number of things to make the process smoooottthhh


Talking of smooth processes, does anyone know of a good Car Matriculation Agent in the Caldas/Alcobaca area?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would agree, if the sole reason for moving back is so that you can import a car! then i would say forget that idea and just buy one here, they are more expensive to buy here, but they hold their value better than the uk equivelent! so your not going to lose any money anyway when it comes to selling it.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

robc said:


> Talking of smooth processes, does anyone know of a good Car Matriculation Agent in the Caldas/Alcobaca area?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Rob


Do you speak Portuguese at all? If so there is one in Caldas, close to the train station.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> Do you speak Portuguese at all? If so there is one in Caldas, close to the train station.


Thanks Silvers but sadly my Portuguese is currently very limited.

 Do you know any language schools in the Caldas/Alcobaca area? 

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't worry about the language it's the quality of agent that's important and if silvers can recommend him.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There used to be free lessons at the centro cultural in Sao Martinho do Porto.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

silvers said:


> There used to be free lessons at the centro cultural in Sao Martinho do Porto.


Thanks Silvers :thumb:


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

As an expansion of Robc's question, does anyone know of a good matriculation agent in the mid Algarve area.
I have met two recently, who both wanted around 1,000 Euros to complete the process.
They both said I had the correct paperwork, but they would still charge 1,000 Euros, for what mainly seems like overcoming the language barrier and understanding the process.

A straightforward guide written in English would be a help too.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

rober1t said:


> As an expansion of Robc's question, does anyone know of a good matriculation agent in the mid Algarve area.
> I have met two recently, who both wanted around 1,000 Euros to complete the process.
> They both said I had the correct paperwork, but they would still charge 1,000 Euros, for what mainly seems like overcoming the language barrier and understanding the process.
> 
> A straightforward guide written in English would be a help too.


If you use Google Chrome and have automatic translation enabled then to the PT Custom site you can follow without any problems, if your paperwork is in order then go to your regional Customs Center and start the process, it's relatively straightforward and if your lucky you'll have some help. The important thing is starting the process within 6 months of the Consulate Certificate. 

You could always write the guide after


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Canoeman. If you are allowed to can you include the site for PT Customs in your reply.
I have recently been told of someone with limited Portuguese, who has completed the process themselves.
I will try to meet that person in the next week or two.
I think the main stumbling blocks for doing the process yourself would be what to do when and with whom.
There is so much misinformation around, regarding the importation/matriculation process, that a clear reliable information pack would be worth its weight in gold.
Maybe I will write one, once I have completed the process.
Perhaps I could charge a minimal sum for it and save people the 1,000 euro agent's fees.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But then you put yourself in the firing lining, when people don't read things correctly or put their own interpretation in 
The information your after is on the right top Imposto Sobre Veículos 
and site

Site da DGAIEC - Página Inicial


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't understand why people don't hire interpreters or just someone bilingual like a PT teacher or Uni student to go with them if they can't speak the language. I'm sure it will cost you much much less than E1000 and save a whole lot of headache.


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

I may do that. I am learning Portuguese at the moment. Perhaps I should offer to "hire" my teacher for a couple of hours.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

rober1t said:


> I may do that. I am learning Portuguese at the moment. Perhaps I should offer to "hire" my teacher for a couple of hours.


Yes, do that! Don't forget time + travel + expenses.  
Good luck!


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

We are using a matriculation guy from Doc. Lagos (based in Lagos, obviously lol) to help with importing our motorcycle. 
He's been very good and certainly isn't charging anything like €1000!!

Worth looking up, anyway. I can post details if required


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately not quite as easy as it sounds.
It sounds as if you've been here some time, do you realize that Matriculation has to be started within 6 months of leaving England?


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Unfortunately not quite as easy as it sounds.
> It sounds as if you've been here some time, do you realize that Matriculation has to be started within 6 months of leaving England?


Not sure if that's aimed at me?
If so, then yes, I know. We're paying import taxes etc to bring it over (it's minimal on a motorcycle) and it's been a straightforward enough process (nearly completed now and only taken 10 days)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No aimed at RT


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

somanyhands said:


> We are using a matriculation guy from Doc. Lagos (based in Lagos, obviously lol) to help with importing our motorcycle.
> He's been very good and certainly isn't charging anything like €1000!!
> 
> Worth looking up, anyway. I can post details if required


I would be interested to learn the cost and how it was calculated and the contact details of your agent


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

Benny Dorm said:


> I would be interested to learn the cost and how it was calculated and the contact details of your agent


No worries. When it's all done and billed, I'll see what info I have to share.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks all for the input here and it is indeed a minefield if you have anything other than a 'normal' car import process. The good news is I have been to see a matriculation agent locally.....a much better and more informed choice than the original solicitor 
I still have the problem with my car...as will not have owned it for 12 months until November.....so will have to pay the import duty (which is very expensive) or purchase one here instead...something which I am still seriously considering.

Does anyone know of any fluent Portugese speakers near Portalegre who would be willing to do a few hours work helping me to translate documents/attend meetings?


----------

